# Looking for a Cosplay Fursuit Commissioner



## RouShu_wolf (May 27, 2008)

My friend doesn't have an account on here and doesn't really get internet access, so I'll ask this for him...

I have a list of commissioners for fursuits, but most of them won't do copyrighted or trademarked stuff. My friend is looking for someone to make him a full body Pikachu costume. If anyone knows any fursuiters willing to make that costume, do you think you could give me a website or contact information? We're trying to get this done early because now he has a whole year to get it done and this past year he got screwed over by someone who canceled order too late for him to find someone else (even though he had paid in full).


----------



## Boombox (Jul 2, 2008)

if you haven't found someone yet: Cosfurs specializes in that sort of thing.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

Boombox said:


> if you haven't found someone yet: Cosfurs specializes in that sort of thing.




http://cosfurs.deviantart.com/
This is their DA.

I can't think of any more off the top of my head.  But yeah, most won't do a copyrighted character.


----------

